# Is this what i think it is?????



## polo_princess

At 6.45am this morning with FMU ......

Sorry the pics arent that clear, is it what i think it is?:hissy:

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v666/2s2xy4u/10042008362.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v666/2s2xy4u/10042008361.jpg

Im not seeing things am i?


----------



## niknaknat

YES YES YES YES YES

Omg Holly Congratulations :happydance: :happydance: :headspin: :headspin:


----------



## Nathyrra

Oh goodness, very clear :O

A big congratulations ! =)


----------



## Capuru

Just saw it in your journal Congrats I am so freakin Happy!!!!:dance: :hugs: I can't Ackh...breath!:rofl: https://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k14/xox0xo/aerocharm/glitter/congrats/15.gif"]


----------



## polo_princess

Thanks girls, im kinda freaking out though, ive done 2 this morning but im still not convince its true lol


----------



## Alexandra

Oh stop! Of course it is! You're SO gonna love being preggers! Have an amazing 9 months!!! 

(P.S. TrixieLox will be happy to see one of us non-randoms! You did it! You broke the chain, now we'll all fall pregnant like drunken flies LOL)


----------



## Stephanie16

Yes it is congrats to you!! It is definately true!! yay xxx


----------



## polo_princess

Kypris said:


> (P.S. TrixieLox will be happy to see one of us non-randoms! You did it! You broke the chain, now we'll all fall pregnant like drunken flies LOL)

We had bloody better!! I want some more flippin BFP's from you ladies ASAP!!


----------



## Alexandra

polo_princess said:


> We had bloody better!! I want some more flippin BFP's from you ladies ASAP!!

What's it feel like? Did you get the digi? Did you wee on it? Are you feeling strange? What's Carl saying? Are you in shock?

LOL I'm terrible but you have to understand we live vicariously through other people's BFPs for now:)

I'm SO very happy for you hon, I really am!:happydance:


----------



## HAYS

YES!!!!!WOOOOOOOOOOP Congrats hun
xxxx


----------



## Sarah88

Wow congrats!!!


----------



## polo_princess

HAYS said:


> YES!!!!!WOOOOOOOOOOP Congrats hun
> xxxx

See this should be a lil light for you hun!! I am at the exact same stage as you with all these fertility tests and it seems to have just happened!!


----------



## maz

That looks like a definite BFP to me ... congratulations hun 

:happydance::headspin::happydance:

:wohoo:


----------



## HAYS

polo_princess said:


> See this should be a lil light for you hun!! I am at the exact same stage as you with all these fertility tests and it seems to have just happened!!

aw im so pleased for you!!! I know my day will come soon!!
Are you still in shock?any symptoms?xx


----------



## polo_princess

HAYS said:


> aw im so pleased for you!!! I know my day will come soon!!
> Are you still in shock?any symptoms?xx

Oh yes badly!! I am in complete shock i have been TTC in total for at leasy 2 years!! So it seems miracles do happen, i just wont believe it for def until i get a DIGI done!!

No symptoms nothing at all!! In fact ive been cramping like :witch: was coming for 2 days!!


----------



## HAYS

well thats defo a BFP on the test!!!
so pleased for you
xx


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Huge congratulations! Hope you have a healthy and happy nine months xXx


----------



## Beckic

Congratulations :happydance:
Soooooo happy for you - its brilliant news!!!
:hugs:
x x x x x x


----------



## TrixieLox

ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! Arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh *faints with shock* You're preggers, OMG, I am so happy, you're having a baby lamb - that's it, this is the start of the crazy BFP month, you wait. Well done chuck, you did it!!!! OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (ha ha, I am v. happy, as you can tell).
x


----------



## Rumpskin

:yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::bfp:

Just posted in your journal Holly - but will say a huge CONGRATULATIONS to you both.

Wishing you a healthy and very happy pregnancy lovely. You both so deserve this great news.

:cry: to see you leave us TTC's though xx


----------



## Lazy Leo

Hi Holly, I posted in your diary but I am so, so, so chuffed for you after waiting all this time. Its a really clear result for you! Your head must be all in a spin!!


----------



## polo_princess

Rumpskin said:


> :yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::bfp:
> 
> Just posted in your journal Holly - but will say a huge CONGRATULATIONS to you both.
> 
> Wishing you a healthy and very happy pregnancy lovely. You both so deserve this great news.
> 
> :cry: to see you leave us TTC's though xx

Dont worry im not going anywhere i am staying here to harass you all into BFP's for some while yet!!

I dont want to leave you all :cry:


----------



## suzan

OMG!!!
CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Rumpskin

polo_princess said:


> Dont worry im not going anywhere i am staying here to harass you all into BFP's for some while yet!!
> 
> I dont want to leave you all :cry:


Thanks sweety. You will soon be jumping over to the First Trimester -I am so excited.

How did Carl react??????


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Huge congratulations to you!!


----------



## tink

:headspin::headspin::headspin: well done! congratulations!lets hope it has a chain reaction!:hugs:


----------



## bluebell

Congratulations on your :bfp: !! 
That's fantastic news :happydance::headspin::happydance:

xx


----------



## Tishimouse

Holly has a baby in her tummy
Holly has a baby in her tummy
Holly has a baby in her tummy
Holly has a baby in her tummy
Holly has a baby in her tummy
Holly has a baby in her tummy
Holly has a baby in her tummy
Holly has a baby in her tummy
Holly has a baby in her tummy
Holly has a baby in her tummy
Holly has a baby in her tummy
Holly has a baby in her tummy
Holly has a baby in her tummy
:wohoo:​


----------



## Kaelia67

Omigosh!!! Holly you did it!!!
Congratulation's chicken, have a happy and healthy 9 month's :hugs::hugs::hugs:
xxx


----------



## Tishimouse

Me happy. CONGRATULATIONS to you both. :kiss:


----------



## polo_princess

Ok im starting to relax more .. just done a DIGI and got a big fat PREGNANT!!


----------



## HAYS

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## louisaL

YAY you did it!! CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## Lois

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!! How exciting! Really pleased for you. Lx


----------



## _Alice_

Oh my, congratulations sweetie! xxxxxx


----------



## Mervs Mum

I went straight to your journal this morning but I wanted to post here too now I've calmed down a bit and I can type again!!!

I am sooooooooooooooooooooo pleased for you. You really deserve this. You are a little shining light for all the girls on here (you know who you are :hugs: ) who are in similar places to you - IT REALLY CAN HAPPEN.

See you in the first tri my sweet.

xxxxxx


----------



## Helen_26

:happydance:WOW hun Thats fantastic news. I'm so pleased for you. You deserve it so much. Have a happy and healthy 9 months.:happydance:


----------



## Serene123

Oh woww! Congratulations!!


----------



## gde78

ABSOLUTELY BRILLIANT!!! I'm so pleased for you! Have a healthy and happy 9 months!


----------



## cheryl

WOW Congratulations Hun, I hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months
Luv Cheryl xxx


----------



## carmen

Great News... congratulations. The first two was so clear defo's that you didn t even have to do a digi. But i know what you mean extra reassurance and then something saying " Pregnant ". Good Luck on your journey and again Congrats :happydance:


----------



## jonnanne3

CONGRATULATIONS! I know you have wanted this for so long!! I am so happy for you! Sending you all kinds of sticky :dust: Congrats again hun! :happydance:


----------



## onefineday

OMG 
IF THAT ISNT A BFP THEN IM A MONKEYS UNCLE
LOL
:happydance::headspin::cloud9::happydance::headspin::cloud9::happydance::headspin::cloud9::happydance::headspin::cloud9::happydance::headspin::cloud9::happydance::headspin::cloud9::blue::pink::blue::pink::bfp::bfp::wohoo::wohoo::bfp::blue::pink:


----------



## wishing4ababy

that is absolutely fantastic news. Congratulations - have a happy and healthy 9 months. :hugs::happydance::headspin:


----------



## Monkeh

Congratulations on your :bfp: :) :)


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Congrats to you and hubby!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Good luck on your journey.....oh and throw some of your baby dust our way, pls!!


----------



## polo_princess

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Have some of mine ladies!! It seemed to have worked this month!!


----------



## Michy

OMG!

Yay I am soooooooooooooooooo pleased for you, that is just bloody brilliant!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Farie

huge congrats 

happy 9 months


----------



## elles28

Huge congrats to you & wishing you a very happy & healthy 9 months :cloud9:

:happydance::headspin::happydance:


----------



## dizzynic

Congratulations


----------



## Coffee

Hey, congratulations! Thats fantastic news!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::


----------



## Anababe

Wow, huge congratulations hun!! Well done :dance: :happydance: :headspin: 

Have a very happy and healthy pregnancy!

xxx


----------



## toot

:happydance::happydance: I am so happy for you . I wish you a very HAPPY AND HEALTHY nine months.


----------



## Arcanegirl

OMG Congrats Polo!!!! Soo happy for you :hugs:


----------



## superp123

Oh yeah!!!! I'm sitting here tearing up for you. :cry: I'm so excited for you and I hope you have a very hh 9. Wow! what an amazing way to start the morning!! :) 
P


----------



## Dee_H

:hugs:Wow...how excited you must be. Hope you have a great 9 months.


----------



## candice123

congratulations!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## journey

Wow, congratulations!

I'm a newbie here and seeing all this love, support, and genuine happiness for one another has me in tears! :cry: What an awesome site this is!!!


----------



## polo_princess

Thanks girls, looks like ive managed to squeeze one of the last 08 babies in lol


----------



## Uvlollypop

oh my gosh how the hell did i miss this!! congrats! you must be so happy, im so happy for you *HAPPYDANCE!!* see you in the first tri!


----------



## BeachPrincess

CONGRATS!!!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NeyNey

H O L Y C R A P!!!!!!!


OMG Sweetheart I'm so totally in shock and happy for you!
I so wish I was around when you announced this and not stuck at work!!



I literally got teary....holy crap now I'm crying!
I shit you not!


CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## biteable

well done hunni,see you in 1st trimester xx


----------



## miel

oh my gosh!!!:) this is the best news of my morning !!! I am so glad for you!!!
I want to scream !!!! I am so happy !!!


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations!! :happydance: :headspin:


----------



## Mynxie

congrats sweetie x


----------



## Samo

Holly there is NO MISTAKE. that is ONE STRONG POSITIVE. I am thrilled for you! FANTASTIC!! YOU DID IT! :) :wohoo: Congratulations on your :bfp:!!!!!!!!!!!

im too happy, i think some of us girls here are in as much shock and excited as you are :rofl:. :happydance:


----------



## ElliesMum

Looks like a definite BFP to me.

Congratulations :hugs:


----------



## Wobbles

Not a doubt :rofl:

Congrats hun x


----------



## wantababybump

Congratulations!!! Definitely a BFP!! :happydance:


----------



## fifi83

:happydance: Congratulations x


----------



## Suz

:wohoo: Congrats on your :bfp:


----------



## diva4180

OMG congratulations!!!!!! How fabulous!!!!! :hugs: I hope you have an absolutely wonderful and healthy nine months! xx


----------



## tansey

Congratulations - hopefully lots of us won't be too far behind you! :hugs:


----------



## polo_princess

Awwww thank you all so much ladies for the well wishes!!

Now hurry up and get some more April BFP's!!


----------



## Lilly123

You must be sooooo sooo happy!!! All the best!!!

Tanya:happydance::cloud9:


----------



## genkigemini

YAY!! GOOD FOR YOU, HONEY!!!!

Congrats on your :bfp:! I am so happy for you and Carl!!!!!!!!


----------



## AutumnSky

Yay!! Congratulations hun!!


----------



## hayley352

omg hun thats great news well done xxx


----------



## mrscookie

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! congrattttsss!


----------



## The Catster

WOW HOLLY!!!!! U CLEVER GIRL!!!!

https://i250.photobucket.com/albums/gg251/wba_baggies/Yay.jpg

Those fake AF pains kinda trick u don't they!!!lol

Here's some sticky stuff.....
https://i250.photobucket.com/albums/gg251/wba_baggies/cementmixer.jpg

xx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Tilly

Congrats :D:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jenelle

CONGRATULAIONS!! I just had a feeling you were gonna get your BFP after reading your post from yesterday!!


----------



## ladymilly

congratulations :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sinead

If you think its a BFP - you're right
YEAH - CONGRATS:happydance::headspin::happydance:


----------



## pinkmommy

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Carolina

wow! congratulations thats amazing!!!:happydance: yay!


----------



## maddiwatts19

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

Yay!! Wishing you a very happy and healthy 9months!
So so SO happy for you!!!

xxxxx

:hugs::hugs::hugs:
:yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo:


----------



## bird24

yay well done!!


----------



## Tiffers

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! :hugs: That is sooooooooo wonderful and great!!! I am so so so so so so so happy for you!!!


----------



## loopylew

Congrats hun, that is sooooooooooo fantastic!! you are an inspiration for us girlies ttc for a while now xx


----------



## Amanda

OMG Holly!!!!!!!!! I'm soooooo pleased for you!:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Amazing news!!!:happydance:

This gives hope to all us long-timers here. Hopefully we'll be joining you VERY soon!!!


----------



## poppy

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## MrsF

:happydance: my word missus, thats fab news :happydance: i dont know, i go on holiday for two weeks and i miss out on soooooo much......hence belated congrats!!!!

wishing you both a well deserved happy and healthy one hun, here's hoping we aint far behind!!!! well done cherub x x x x x x x 

:hugs: :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## bott04

Congratulations! Great news!:hug:


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

Congrats......so made up for you!!!

xx


----------



## egg muffin

Hi everyone. I recently got my bfp on the 5th round of clomid 50mg. I can't believe it ,having Pecos n trying for one and a half year . Really praying a lot XXX baby dust to all !!!!


----------



## ilovehim91810

YOU ARE PREGNANT!!! and guess WHAT i also found out i was PREGNANT this past thursday :dance::dance:dance:dance:dance: good luck


----------



## Arcanegirl

Old thread from 2008....


----------

